# 20" Schwinn Aerocycle--Your Thoughts?



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 6, 2016)

So, look at this oddball... what is this and what's its value? Obviously some parts aren't correct for the supposed age, but I had never seen one before.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

now I seen everything....... almost looks like a modern re-pop.


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2016)

I've seen several of these. Someone made a few years ago. One of them won an award at the Ann Arbor Bicycle show a few years back.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 6, 2016)

Neat little display bike. It would be the closest I could find to a real aerocycle.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 6, 2016)

If this is a modern replica, I have never heard of them and I thought I knew of them all. I'd be very interested in knowing if this is a modern replica, or something that someone cobbled together with some original parts.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 6, 2016)

Frame looks like a 1980s / 1990s Huffy BMX type thing. Frankenbike ahoy.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 6, 2016)

*That saddle .. the bars and stem .. in concert with those fenders .. 
give that little ride all the charm of a suppository.*


....... patric


----------



## the tinker (Jan 6, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *That saddle .. the bars and stem .. in concert with those fenders ..
> give that little ride all the charm of a suppository.*
> 
> 
> ...








"Look Henry, I want you to run down to the drugstore and get me a box of those things you got me last month." 

"What things you talking about boss?"

"You know those little slippery things.... And don't be spreading it around that I use them things.... You got that?" 

"Sure boss, whatever you say, you know me....."







"And then he sent me to Walgreen's!!!!!"


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

Now *that's* _very rare!_


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> I've seen several of these. Someone made a few years ago. One of them won an award at the Ann Arbor Bicycle show a few years back.





Think this is the one you're talking about: http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/images/109.jpg




http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/pics.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2016)

As a curiosity it may have value but no collector value from where I sit. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2016)

It's all home made. 



Squiggle Dog said:


> If this is a modern replica, I have never heard of them and I thought I knew of them all. I'd be very interested in knowing if this is a modern replica, or something that someone cobbled together with some original parts.


----------



## catfish (Jan 6, 2016)

I've seen a red one as well. 



Jeff54 said:


> Think this is the one you're talking about: http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/images/109.jpg
> 
> View attachment 263677
> http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/pics.html


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 6, 2016)

Value of a novelty item like that in my book is "Zero"


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 4, 2018)

I happened to run into the bicycle in person at a swap meet here. I still think it would be a nice display item if some parts were swapped out to make it look more authentic.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 4, 2018)

Here’s a good example


----------



## blincoe (Dec 4, 2018)

@Squiggle Dog


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 8, 2018)

That's a nice one, indeed! I have a feeling $200 won't buy it, though.


----------



## blincoe (Dec 10, 2018)

yeah i doubt it. 

more like $1,500 - $2,500


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 10, 2018)

The Blue one is in Long Beach at the Pike during a Cyclone coaster swap meet. I believe Joe Buffardi made it. Heres the front of this wonderful establishment!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> The Blue one is in Long Beach at the Pike during a Cyclone coaster swap meet. I believe Joe Buffardi made it. Heres the front of this wonderful establishment!




*Joe did not make the blue one that was at our last CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet  .. Another Cabe member here made it for his grandson & it is as close as you can get .. a real work of art down to the smallest details ..*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2021)

*To add a note on the 20" Blue Aerocycle last seen at the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet .. the tank is a one off steel tank .. not a fiberglass tank .. the owner fabricated along with the mini Aerocycle rear rack .. well really the whole bicycle to scale .. top notch *


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 4, 2021)

Post in thread '20 Inch Prewar Schwinn Aerocycle' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/20-inch-prewar-schwinn-aerocycle.93405/post-950535


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 4, 2021)

blue one is cool, the orange one not so much. IMHO the tank needs to be smaller on both.


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Feb 6, 2021)

Pretty neat creation!


----------

